# Betta has small white patch on dorsal area ... What is it?



## PurpleMonkey (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi, I noticed my betta has developed a small (about 1 cm long, 2-4 mm wide) white patch on his dorsal surface just by his gill flap (posterior to his operculum?)

pH is 7, 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite, 0 nitrate. Don't know kH or GH but I do put in about a spoon of IO salt for every gallon. He is currently in a 6.6g Fluval Edge with AC20.

Any ideas?

MJ - my betta | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi PurpleMonkey.... I couldn't tell by your photo, maybe it's nothing, but your description sounds like a bit of fungus. Maybe it will go away after a few water changes.

Here's a link to a site that's pretty good for describing betta diseases. Scroll down past the first bit and you'll find photos, symptoms and suggested treatments.

betta diseases


----------



## fuzzysocks (Dec 8, 2010)

Can you describe the patch a little bit more? Is it fluffy/cottony and raised away from his skin, or is the skin itself white? If the skin itself is white and lacking scales, it might be something as simple as a minor injury which will heal itself given time and clean water.

By the way, have you done anything to reduce the flow on the AC20? The current an AC20 produces might be a little difficult for a betta to handle, causing it to get stressed.

Regardless, good luck, and keep us updated!


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

It sounds like fungus, but it's hard to tell from the picture. Your betta looks stressed. I was wondering how often and how much water do you change, also what is the temperature of the water? Please note, longterm use of salt is not recommended.


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Nov 28, 2011)

So, after closer inspection, the white patch does appear fluffy which makes it fungal I guess. I looked at some more pictures online and I'm pretty sure it is fungus.

So what are my treatment options/protocols? 
- I have searched, but I want your opinions please
- He is the sole inhabitant of the tank

AC20 - to reduce flow I have replaced the sponge with filter floss (blue backed) and put another piece by the outlet. He doesn't appear to have any issues swimming but I was planning on swinging by Ikea to grab some bamboo that I plan on using to disrupt the flow. Sounds like a good idea?

Prior to the betta being put in the edge (about 2 days ago), he was in a 1/2g marina betta tank. I changed his water (95%) 1-2x a week, using treated tap water. Tank was kept at room temperature (18-20). The tank he is in now is heated and is 22ish degrees (I had the new tank at same temperature, and slowly raised it after the betta was put in).

I was out of town for about a month and my fish keeper changed his water (2x week, rodi, 50%). He looked fine when I got back but I'll admit he wasn't getting the usual love and affection over the holidays and thats when I noticed the patch. He had also stopped eating and wasn't behaving like himself. I immediately did a wc (adding salt because I read that it helped them fight off infections) and he started eating about 2 days after the first wc.

Now that he is in the edge, I have done a 2.5g wc, and my plans are 2.5g a week [2.5g because I have 2.5g buckets and that makes it easy... easy=I won't put it off  ] And to clarify, I have only put 1 spoon of salt in for the 6g of water in the edge (to help compensate for Vancouver's water).

Any feedback? I know that I shouldn't have let my wc schedule slide but life happened, I feel like #### for stressing out my little buddy, I just want to get him back to health and happiness.

Why isn't longterm use of salt recommended? Just curious


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi PurpleMonkey,

Did you follow the link in my first response to the betta diseases and treatment? There are some treatment options there.

I think your betta will recover fully, possibly just with water changes. Is it possible that he's just rubbing his back on the top of the Edge, not realizing that it's covered in most places as he comes up for air? Maybe he'll get used to his new tank.

There are a variety of easy to use treatments available, if you decide to treat him. 

From Aquariums West right now, you can get Seachem Polyguard. It's a small tube with powder and a miniature scoop in it, that treats fungus, bacterial and parasite infections. It's not super strong and can be used when introducing new fish to the tank. They also have a bunch of treatments specifically for bettas, and I don't know exactly what they are, but you can call them.

From Big Als, I think, you can get Lifeguard by Tetra or Jungle. Those are dissolving tablets. As well, they are for a broad range of infections. They may be available at PetSmart (give them a call). If you go on their online site, you'll find lots of different medications.

There's something called Fungus Eliminator by Jungle and it's directed specifically against fungus, but I can't remember who sells it. Maybe IPU or April?

However, it's possible that he'll recover just with good water changes. Since he stopped eating, though, I think it's worth treating him. Good luck!


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Nov 28, 2011)

Just to clarify, he is eating atm


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. fist off, water change once a week is plenty for a healthy Betta. for treating your Betta you could get a product called Betta Fix, this will cure most ailments of the Betta. also are you using Betta water conditioner when you do water changes ? i know some people just use regular water conditioner but the Betta water conditioner is best for them. and i also use a pinch of salt. for my two Betta and the three i care for. Hope that helps. Cheers


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, if he's eating and looking better, maybe just keeping up the water changes will be enough. What do you think?



PurpleMonkey said:


> Just to clarify, he is eating atm


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Nov 28, 2011)

Well I am just going to stay on top of the WC's and see what happens... I am gonna swing by Aq West to grab the Seachem Polyguard so I have it on hand if it looks like he isn't going to make it


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

If you're going into the store, please ask someone on staff what they recommend. (I'm not a fish doctor.) I think the Seachem Polyguard is pretty good for a community tank and great to keep on hand as part of your emergency pharmacy but they may have something more suited to bettas.

One thing I like about Polyguard is that it's a powder, so it should be easy to make the dose smaller for smaller tanks.

QUOTE=PurpleMonkey;193103]Well I am just going to stay on top of the WC's and see what happens... I am gonna swing by Aq West to grab the Seachem Polyguard so I have it on hand if it looks like he isn't going to make it[/QUOTE]


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I was wondering how is your betta doing. I've had bettas for years and I've learned that clean water, stable temperature and good nutritious food keeps them healthy and happy for a long time. 
Longterm use of salt is not good because it damages their internal organs + next time your betta has some illness, salt will no longer work as a treatment. I use salt very rarely now and no longer than 10 days in a row. Have you tried almond leaves? They are good for all sorts of infections and create more natural environment for bettas, and help them when they are stressed out. I prefer natural ways before I reach out for chemicals, so if you have to, try more mild treatments first before you move to something stronger. I always used to have Melafix and Pimafix on hand, but I haven't had a need to use it for a long time now, because I keep the water very clean. Please be careful about dosage, bettas are very sensitive to chemicals. I hope your betta will be better soon. Keep us posted.


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Nov 28, 2011)

I've been doing a 2.5g change every 4 days (heated, tap water with prime and seachem betta conditioner). I have stopped adding salt.

So as an update, the white patch on MJ's (the betta) back showed no change, and he had stopped eating. So I decided to use Seachem Polyguard. He is showing some signs of improvement, and is more lively. The white patch appears to be slowly disappearing.

He investigates the pellets I've been trying to get him on (Hikari Betta Bio-Gold) but he doesn't seem that interested. Anything I can do to help make them more appetizing? He was on flake before.


----------



## TwoStonedBirds (Nov 29, 2011)

Hmm I'm not 100% but it could possibly be ich. My betta gets sick of the pellets as well I just give him blood worms every now and then as a treat. Try those maybe that will work. As for ich, I recently just had an outbreak in my community tank and i used (Aquari-sol) and just fallowed the directions and all of my fish are making a pretty good recovery. I've noticed that betta's seem to be pretty hearty. Best of luck with MJ im sure he will be alright!
-Blair


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey, PurpleMonkey, I'm glad that your betta is showing some signs of recovery. It won't hurt him to go without food until he's ready to eat. 

Grey patches on bettas are very common and usually easily cured, I think.

If the Hikari pellets are new to him, maybe give him a single flake and a single pellet at a meal; feed him more only if he eats. If he gets the pellet with the flake, maybe he'll think of both of them as food. 

However, he may just need a bit of time to recover. I hope that he does well.


----------

